# Whats is better A ring or a octagone?



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

In ufc they use a octagone and in pride a ring.  What i dont under stand is there is more room in the octagone why is it that grapplers have the advantige in there,  There is more room for stand up fighters to move around so why dosnt this happen,  Even the shape gives stand up fighters a kind of advantege where i think grapplers would do better in the ring where there is no where to run to.

Why is this?


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Being A Grappler i like the Ring Better
& i have fought in one.

I think The ring is better for the fans to
U can See the fight's better.

Some Grapplers like the cage cause U can drive 
your opponent in to the cage 
Take him Down & keep his head 
up aganist the Fence.

Ground & Pound!

The cage was 1st Used to keep people away from 
Thinking this was Pro Wrestling


:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Angus (Oct 8, 2002)

I say boo to ground and pound, but i prefer to watch people in the octagon only because they have more room to move around so it's a little more animated.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Are U speaking from Video Or have U actully 
Seen a Fight in a Cage On Video i 
tthnk it's Great.

But when U are stairing through
the fence it's Bunk


Also Not all the Octogons
Are as Big As The UFC

Ground "n" Pound
Is A Realit'y Check
I prefer Submissons

But respect Ground & Pound.
In an Octagon this is what U will
see do to the cageed fence.


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 9, 2002)

Ace is right about the fence being b.s. for viewing purposes. I went to a UFC had fifth row seats and could barely tell what was going on because of the damn fence.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 9, 2002)

I suggest they fight it out in a sand PIT 
 The fence can obscure and distort a persons view. I could depend on wheather the stage, ring, whatever is elevated or lower than the observer also


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Sand in the eyes??
Not that good for a sport fight.
But a great idea for a fight on the beach.


The Ring is time tested.

:xwing: :biggun:


----------



## Angus (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh, definitely talking about on TV. I don't care about the cage as much, I just like the shape because it's usually (not always) bigger than a ring and, for some reason, they seem to move around more. Just more fun to watch. In person the cage would be a pain, I can imagine.

I think the whole ground and pound thing is stupid. Easy way for the big guys to get wins without having to have much finesse. Personally, I like watching the guys who have great technique fight because it's just more entertaining (which, after all, is what it's all about). Ground and pound is boring, any half trained schmoe can pin a guy and smack him in the face. Standing striking and grappling take much more finesse than does sitting on a guy and flattening his face. Just IMO, though. All the guys who do it could beat me up, but it doesn't mean I can't disagree with the approach from a MA purist's standpoint.


----------



## Seigi (Oct 10, 2002)

What i find interesting, is seeing a san shou match on a Lei tai (spelling?) This is a platform 3 feet off the ground, 24X24, with no ropes or fencing, so you can throw your opponent off of it or get kicked off.

I'd like to see a NHB match on one of these, you would definetly have to be aware & control the distance.

Peace


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

That would be cool

I would Do it for sure.

Sounds like Blood sport 
The Movie.  
:armed: :armed: 
   Wicked Sweet


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 10, 2002)

Went to Danger Zone to watch one of my student fight, this didn't happen in his fight. But one of the fighters was standing close to the gate, the other guy came across the cage and dove at him. They bust the gate off the hinges and fell about three feet on to a cement floor. The one fighter even landed on the gate and then had the other fighter land on top of him. The fight was over the guy had to be carted off by ambulance. The show was stop for about 15 minutes so they could chain the gate back to the cage.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Ouch that sucks!

This was at a Dan Severn Danger Zone Event???


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes, the first one held in Fort Wayne, Indiana
Bob :asian:


----------



## Angus (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> 
> *What i find interesting, is seeing a san shou match on a Lei tai (spelling?) This is a platform 3 feet off the ground, 24X24, with no ropes or fencing, so you can throw your opponent off of it or get kicked off.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've heard of that! Never seen it, though. That most certainly would be interesting, but much more dangerous.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2002)

Ground and Pound is where it is at.  It takes alot of skill to hold down a skilled oppenant.  It may be boring at times but it is very effective.
  To the topic I say I like the ring better more restarts better submission action.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 14, 2002)

It would be cool to see a NHB on a Lai Tai (sp?), the Sanshou I saw wasn't NHB.  Other cool fight arenas: Astroturf (will anybody complain about not having any room anymore) pit o' gravel (grapple this!), pit o' gelatin (clothes on, people!  Jeez!), in outer space- zero gravity, in a phone booth, and on a trapped Battlebots style arena.
Oh well, guess I'll get back to reading comics in a darkened room and crying softly about life not being like fiction 
:asian:


----------



## Seigi (Oct 14, 2002)

In a Phone-booth!

"YES"!!!

Peace


----------



## ace (Oct 14, 2002)

He he he
Ha ha ha
:angel:


----------

